# Update of my 170G tank.



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Hope you like it!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

thats is one awesome tank


----------



## pira-me (Mar 9, 2005)

looking good


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

amazing looks great.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

awesome tank!!! those fish are slobs!!!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks great. Are those real plants?

edit: what type of filter system do you have running on your tank?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Looks great. Are those real plants?
> 
> edit: what type of filter system do you have running on your tank?
> [snapback]1047611[/snapback]​


Thanks!

Yes they are all real plants , I cant stand the fake ones.

I have 2 filters inside the tank ca 3000liters/h.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I can look time afte time at your tank and I still don't get bored. Your set up looks great, but the piranha's are simply amazing, good job


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Your tank is a beauty!!!


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

nice lookin tank set up and fish


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

Niche said:


> thats is one awesome tank
> [snapback]1047555[/snapback]​












Deff. 1 of the best....why you havn't got a best tank award I'll never no!!!!


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

What are the 2 plants in the back middle?
Awesome tank by the way!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looking great as always


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

You have one of my favorite tanks.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

your tank is now setup as my wallpaper... lol, im lovin the tank that much


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

You tank is beautiful. Do you have a Co2 system? And how many watts are your lights?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

fishofury said:


> You tank is beautiful. Do you have a Co2 system? And how many watts are your lights?
> [snapback]1048377[/snapback]​


No co2 system. I have 4*65 watts


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

theycallmevirg said:


> What are the 2 plants in the back middle?
> Awesome tank by the way!
> [snapback]1048014[/snapback]​


Thx.

The plats I think you are asking about :Hygrophila corymbosa "Siamensis"


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice setup


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Your tanks are always top notch Stugge,


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Beautiful as always Stugge


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

How could we not, your setup and reds look stunning as always !


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, i hate reds, but ur reds are kick ass, they look like piraya or a ternetzi. and ur tank is pretty cool too, but u need CO2, i wouldnt be suprised if all the plants juss dry up and die, the only reason theyve lasted cuz ur tank has too many fish


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

Tibs said:


> wow, i hate reds, but ur reds are kick ass, they look like piraya or a ternetzi. and ur tank is pretty cool too, but u need CO2, i wouldnt be suprised if all the plants juss dry up and die, the only reason theyve lasted cuz ur tank has too many fish
> [snapback]1050585[/snapback]​


well considering he has 1.5 watts per gallon.....CO2 would be a waste. At the level of light he is running, Co2 is not needed and his plants will be fine. You should do some research before you go off telling people that their plants are going to die


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

theycallmevirg said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > wow, i hate reds, but ur reds are kick ass, they look like piraya or a ternetzi. and ur tank is pretty cool too, but u need CO2, i wouldnt be suprised if all the plants juss dry up and die, the only reason theyve lasted cuz ur tank has too many fish
> ...


they will die if some of his reds start getting picked off, CO2 wouldnt be a waste, im sure heed see a GREAT improvement.


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

they will not die unless those are high light plants. With 1.5 wpg Co2 is pretty much useless. You might see a little improvement but not much. Once you hit 3 wpg you better be using Co2.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Tibs said:


> wow, i hate reds, but ur reds are kick ass, they look like piraya or a ternetzi. and ur tank is pretty cool too, but u need CO2, i wouldnt be suprised if all the plants juss dry up and die, the only reason theyve lasted cuz ur tank has too many fish
> [snapback]1050585[/snapback]​


I know I have overstocked








I have had the rb´s for 3 years soon , and havent lost a single 1.
about the plants , they grow like crazy this pic is a month old :


----------

